# Yellow Konis w/ Pedders Caster Kit- Feedback?



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The coolest thing about parts wearing out is that it's much easier to justify "replacements"-- stealth upgrades-- to the family CFO!  

Well...at 45k miles I can definitely feel the OEM struts going south...which can only mean one thing: _*UPGRADE!*_

I'm definitely going for the Yellow Konis all the way round, but am also interested in the Pedders SportsRyder Adjustable Radius Rod Caster bushing Kit from Gravana to help fix that hard braking caster weirdness.

Does anyone here have that combo on their Goat? Does this have any negative impact on daily drivability?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The coolest thing about parts wearing out is that it's much easier to justify "replacements"-- stealth upgrades-- to the family CFO!
> 
> Well...at 45k miles I can definitely feel the OEM struts going south...which can only mean one thing: _*UPGRADE!*_
> 
> ...


  sry groucho this is over my head


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> sry groucho this is over my head


 :cheers


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Koni yellows always seem to be the way to go...I've never experienced them on the goat, but my friend has them on his BMW and it rides on rails. It doesnt affect the driveability of it at all...just incredible incredible handling with much less effort on the part of the car.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

YouHolden? said:


> Koni yellows always seem to be the way to go...I've never experienced them on the goat, but my friend has them on his BMW and it rides on rails. It doesnt affect the driveability of it at all...just incredible incredible handling with much less effort on the part of the car.



Actually, I'm casting my gaze to the Pedder Stage II Street strut kit...no hacking or cutting needed. That aspect of the Koni install has always bothered me.

This from The Other (Unclean)  Site:



gordo24fan said:


> No, I have the Pedders track 2 set up and Hotchkiss bars on mine now. All I can say is WOW!!! The Pedders struts are incredible in that they keep the car flat but don't make the ride anymore harsh than stocks. They are progressive and only stiffen up when leaned on. I've heard to many complain about stiff ride with the Koni's. Some say it's a compromise you have to take to get great handling, but after using the Pedders I beg to differ. Good luck in whatever you decide on and keep us posted. Oh yeah, I had Eibachs on prior to buying Pedders set up and they said the springs were comprible so not to change those. One more thing, make sure if you call AFG to mention the Board as you will get a 15% discount off of the list from final price. The Pedders set up is NOT more expensive than the Koni's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I can get the entire Pedders line..... shoot me an email and I'll send you a reply with attachment of pricing and description of each system they offer as well as individual pieces! :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> I can get the entire Pedders line..... shoot me an email and I'll send you a reply with attachment of pricing and description of each system they offer as well as individual pieces! :cheers


Done.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:cheers ..... sorry just had to get to 1500 post! :cheers arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> :cheers ..... sorry just had to get to 1500 post! :cheers arty:


You are, indeed, _shameless_.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> You are, indeed, _shameless_.


 :lol:


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

> Originally posted by:Groucho
> Actually, I'm casting my gaze to the Pedder Stage II Street strut kit...no hacking or cutting needed. That aspect of the Koni install has always bothered me.


So, does this mean the Koni's won't bolt right up?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

04m6_ca said:


> So, does this mean the Koni's won't bolt right up?


That is correct- the Konis work as a cartridge-type, where you have to use the existing strut bodies somehow, requiring cutting and modding opf the OE struts.

Screw that.

I'm going w/ the Pedders kit.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That is correct- the Konis work as a cartridge-type, where you have to use the existing strut bodies somehow, requiring cutting and modding opf the OE struts.
> 
> Screw that.
> 
> I'm going w/ the Pedders kit.


 :agree


----------

